# atlanta georgia



## lastmanatl (May 20, 2009)

new to site just looking for finshers or contacts in atlanta area i think i am the last american sheetrocker in georgia


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

well good luck..seems like we are a dying breed...Americans in construction..


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 16, 2009)

your not the only one. but there are few.


----------

